# can't take much more...



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

I think my pup is deranged. He is awful first thing in the morning and last thing at night. He has just shredded my fingers. I am utterly fed up, i feel really upset and at my wits end with him. He doesn't do this to anyone else he is just really bad with me... is it possible that a dog actively dislikes someone? :frown:

He is ok with my OH, but I am really devastated and want to be happy but i am so not. I have got to the point where i don't want to spend any time with him because i am worried about what he is going to do next. 
We had such a lovely day with him yesterday and then today he has been horrible.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww hun. The whole puppy thing can really get ontop of you at times 

Is it nipping and mouthing ??

There is a really good sticky on here that i would definately read and should help you realise that this is normal (annoying) behaviour.

If you provide his primary care then you will be the focus of his attention (even the bad stuff) 

If he is out of control then send him to time out for 5 minutes then re introduce him to the room and ignore him until he is calm then praise and treat when he is.

Maybe try a short training session before you settle down in the evenings to tire him out mentally.

If you havent got it a great book is The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey

Hope you feel better about it tomorrow xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

We communicate our feelings and emotions to our dogs. If you are unhappy, the dog is too. That is probably why it is you he starts on. If you are expecting trouble then that is exactly what you will get! Sorry, but it is fact that your state of mind reflects on animals. I know it is difficult, but you need to change your negative thoughts to positive ones. When you come down in the morning, tell yourself that he is going to behave and expect it to happen. I am no expert, but I know that with my dogs they always know what I am thinking. Cheer up, and the dog will too. If you worry, so will he.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Beebuks said:


> I think my pup is deranged. He is awful first thing in the morning and last thing at night. He has just shredded my fingers. I am utterly fed up, i feel really upset and at my wits end with him. He doesn't do this to anyone else he is just really bad with me... is it possible that a dog actively dislikes someone? :frown:
> 
> He is ok with my OH, but I am really devastated and want to be happy but i am so not. I have got to the point where i don't want to spend any time with him because i am worried about what he is going to do next.
> We had such a lovely day with him yesterday and then today he has been horrible.


I am dumbfounde!d what type of puppy o you have?


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am dumbfounde!d what type of puppy o you have?


A labrador!! He is actually going for my hands and ankles all the time - I think it could be nipping for attention and then when i withdraw my hands he catches them. But it is really depressing me. I feel so awful he just had me in tears.

OH is out and the kids are in bed so i went to play with him and he just turned into a vicious monster.


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> We communicate our feelings and emotions to our dogs. If you are unhappy, the dog is too. That is probably why it is you he starts on. If you are expecting trouble then that is exactly what you will get! Sorry, but it is fact that your state of mind reflects on animals. I know it is difficult, but you need to change your negative thoughts to positive ones. When you come down in the morning, tell yourself that he is going to behave and expect it to happen. I am no expert, but I know that with my dogs they always know what I am thinking. Cheer up, and the dog will too. If you worry, so will he.


I am worried that he knows i have got fearfull of him, and therefore is playing up to this?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you are right that he knows you are fearful. When he bites your fingers, don't withdraw your hand. I know it hurts but it is best if you can keep your hand still and tell him no in a very firm voice. By taking your hand away quickly, he thinks this a good game and will chase after it. I have always used no and a tap on the nose, but I mentioned this on another forum and got slated. Also when he bites at your ankles you need to stand still and tell him no. You may have to shout at first, which will distract him anyway, but try the word and a finger point at the same time. You cannot allow him to know your feelings.


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Aww hun. The whole puppy thing can really get ontop of you at times
> 
> Is it nipping and mouthing ??
> 
> ...


I am concerned that it is more than normal puppy behaviour. It feels like he is really quite nasty with it. In some areas he has been really easy to train. Sit, fetch, down, leave etc, even toilet training has been relatively easy, he hasn't pooed inthe house for 10 days always outside, and he waits if we are out. He only ever wees on the paper in the porch or in the garden. He just cannot stop with the nipping and biting of me, if anything it is getting worse. I am at my wits end.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

How old is he? I had a terrible time with my puppy and felt like you. I think it was worse as my husband went away soon after we got him and I was his sole focus. I didn't want to come home from work and burst into tears one day at my desk  I would gladly have given him away if someone had knocked at my door and wanted him. He used to lunge at me all the time nipping and biting and one day my lodger came home to find me hysterically shouting at him to leave me alone.

Honestly it does get better. I'm not sure how old he is but do you take him to training classes? I found that really increased the bond and I started to get something back from him. At first he was like a piranha in a fur coat that was trying the tear our house apart.

I take it he's quite young and he won't have learnt what is acceptable with humans, he's used to his littermates. He's not being vicious (I know it feels like it) but playing the only way he knows. 

There is a sticky about nipping and I also rocommend 'The Perfect Puppy'.

Hang in there, it really does get easier and all this will be forgotten.


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I think you are right that he knows you are fearful. When he bites your fingers, don't withdraw your hand. I know it hurts but it is best if you can keep your hand still and tell him no in a very firm voice. By taking your hand away quickly, he thinks this a good game and will chase after it. I have always used no and a tap on the nose, but I mentioned this on another forum and got slated. Also when he bites at your ankles you need to stand still and tell him no. You may have to shout at first, which will distract him anyway, but try the word and a finger point at the same time. You cannot allow him to know your feelings.


He can mouth really gently at times, although it feels like it is always on his terms. I am thinking of trying bitter apple spray? He doesn't respond to no - i have tried asking him to sit as he knows he gets lots of praise and treats if he does that, which sometimes works sometimes doesn't. He is a really will full little thing. Grimly determined! If i stand still he keeps on and on until he gets a reaction.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Find him something hard to chew on. I swear by those marrowbones that come prewrapped, keeps them happy for hours and won't harm a puppy. Other things are stuffed kongs. You need something to give him to replace your hands and ankles, something he can get his teeth into. He is teething and if he thinks it ok to teeth on you, he will. All puppies try it on, as well. A little growl, maybe, here and there just to see how far they can go. You can't me afraid of this.


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

Polimba said:


> How old is he? I had a terrible time with my puppy and felt like you. I think it was worse as my husband went away soon after we got him and I was his sole focus. I didn't want to come home from work and burst into tears one day at my desk  I would gladly have given him away if someone had knocked at my door and wanted him. He used to lunge at me all the time nipping and biting and one day my lodger came home to find me hysterically shouting at him to leave me alone.
> 
> Honestly it does get better. I'm not sure how old he is but do you take him to training classes? I found that really increased the bond and I started to get something back from him. At first he was like a piranha in a fur coat that was trying the tear our house apart.
> 
> ...


That all sounds very familiar!! I hate myself for crying about it but it has really got to me today, I knew getting a puppy would be hard work and take alot of dedication but it feels like a very one sided thing, alot in but naf all out. It always seems to be worse when my oh isn't around. He is just 12 weeks, he is only just allowed out follwing his jabs. He is booked in for puppy training which is due to start in early august. We have had a really good training session this evening which he really got good at dropping the ball, and was behaving really well. I went to let him out for his last wee and he just went loopy at me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When Ferdie was four months and we had only had him a couple of days, he suddenly leapt onto the sofa and bit my face, made it bleed. Bearing in mind that he is a giant breed and at that age was almost as big as a full grown lab, I was not about to ignore that and I was not about to let myself be afraid it would happen again. I gave him a slap on the nose and pushed him off. He has never, ever bitten anyone since. Slate me if you like, but it worked and he is the most loving dog ever. I am not suggesting you go to these extremes. Have you tried, when he bites, just picking him up and putting him somewhere else? Do you use a crate? Perhaps put him in another room and refuse to speak to him. That sometimes works.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, i am right there with you hun, the tears, the despair!! we have a 12 week old working cocker spaniel called smudge who is identical!! I am at home with her and my fiance is at work every day and she drives me to distraction!! But everyday i see a tiny bit of progress!! 

One thing we found is hiding food, she loves this as she has to find her treats! We also brought a ten metre lead and take her to the fields near us and she loves it running around and practising recall and chasing the oh round in circles..when she is tired she is less inclined to be mental! 

She has taken to lunging and biting our legs and hands and the best way we have found is to get up instantly, say no and go into the kitchen and shut the door..after a minute or two she is waiting for us and is calmer.

I know everyone has different ideas on what you should do, but only you will know the best way to get your lab to respond.. hang in there and you will have a great pooch soon.. let me know how you get on with puppy training, we start in two weeks and cannot wait! 

All the best xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Firstly, don't panic or get upset (as difficult as that may sound) it's perfectly normal puppy behaviour and quite typical in labs - they do tend to be mouthier than other breeds quite simply because carrying things in their mouths is a breed trait.

Have a read of these articles

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Playbiting.pdf

The Bite Stops Here by Dr Ian Dunbar

And picking up on the use of 'no' as it came up in another thread and was mentioned in a very good post by another member. Dogs don't understand the word 'no'. I don't teach 'no' to my dogs - it's meaningless to them.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

oh the little stinker......and all absolutely normal for a puppy so young! bless ya!

we have all been there and been driven to distraction by it! hang in there it does get easier. a few things to consider!

1. try not to pull your hand away as this increases the "fun" for the pup who sees it all as a huge game (at this age he would be playing rough with his brothers and sisters if they were all still together). let out a sharp, high pitched "ouch!" and walk away. pup should learn that teeth means play stops.

2. pup will be teething too so sore little gums need to chew on something! put a kong with peanut butter or yoghurt in the freezer for an hour before giving him it. he will soon settle to get his treat and forget about your hands and ankles for a while.

3. avoid excited play! of course you want to play with him but keep the play to practising sits, downs, and low level. a game of tuggy with a rope should be done really close to the floor. again, if he catches you with his teeth give a quick "ouch" and stop the play.

4. part of the problem here may just be plain old frustration at the lack of stimulation - once he is getting out for walks and training sessions he will be more tired and less likely to do these things.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Beebuks said:


> I am concerned that it is more than normal puppy behaviour. It feels like he is really quite nasty with it. In some areas he has been really easy to train. Sit, fetch, down, leave etc, even toilet training has been relatively easy, he hasn't pooed inthe house for 10 days always outside, and he waits if we are out. He only ever wees on the paper in the porch or in the garden. He just cannot stop with the nipping and biting of me, if anything it is getting worse. I am at my wits end.


This is perfectly NORMAL Labrador puppy behaviour - there is some good information around on bite inhibition, it can and does get better - my yellow girl used to try and take my nose off - she's now a gorgeous 4.5 year madam who licks it instead.

It is so true they respond to your mood, my 10 month old has become a real handful at shows - it is stressing me, and she responds accordingly - I should know better as the same thing happened with my boy when he hit adolescence (who is much bigger and stronger) - and the more I stressed the more he played up - I did everything in my power to overcome my frustration with him, and what a difference - he's still a bouncy boy - but he's absolutely comical - even when he starts trying to dig his way out of the showring on sand 

Be firm, be consistent, show you mean business without being aggressive - and the tide will turn - he's a baby - this isn't aggression - blimey - you should watch (and listen) to a litter of 5/6/7/8 week old labrador puppies play 

I always try to put something in my puppy packs now on bite inhibition for puppy buyers so that they have some idea to expect it if if does happen and how to deal with it (if it doesn't happen - brilliant).


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't be upset, don't give up! My lab was like this as a puppy. I am not a novice dog owner either, but I wondered what the heck was happening! I had never come across the play biting as bad as he was. He made me cry also. I tried yelping and he thought it meant I liked it. I tried keeping really still and keeping my hands out of the way but he still kept on biting at any bit of me he could reach. If I walked away from him he jumped up at my back. If I put a toy in his mouth it worked for a little while but then he started on me again. I found the only thing that got the message through was to walk out the room and shut the door and leave him about 30 seconds then go back in the room. If he started on me again I immediately left the room again. I have to say though it took ages but gradually he started to get the message. It was hard and upsetting. I couldn't even cuddle him as he ended up biting me. I found it helped if I kept really calm and quiet with him, I left the room calmly (I had to put an act on though, inside I was upset!)

He is my gorgeous boy now but I would not like to go through it again I found it very tough.

Good luck. I don't know if my method will work for you, I think you have to find out what works for you. My past dogs have always stopped play biting when I yelped but it didn't work this time.

Stick at it, it will be OK in the end. Good luck.


----------



## kernow (Jun 1, 2010)

I really feel for you, we thought we'd managed to get the only aggressive boxer on the planet. Fudge was definitely at her worst at 12 weeks and it tailed off when we could get her out walking. 

Being on your own a lot makes it all the worse, I am with Fudge from 6:00am until bedtime and most of that alone, with the added bonus of 2 older dogs for her to wind up, i have been almost in tears and always stressed before i get to work as the 2 hours in the morning are mayhem trying to get ready and supervise 

It may have beeen coincidence but she seemed more crazy just before she needed a poo.

I found tip tops from the freezer great, she could chomp on them and throw them around and if it was her teeth bothering her also helped chill, she now runs and sits at the freezer whenever it is opened, made sure I got in some natural spring water and juice ones in case she got too much of the juice but I usually swapped it for snother when it got too pierced 

I learnt to have toys everywhere that i could quickly grab to distract her with, teen son found that making a small yip like a toy dog bark  startled her enough to stop while he found something to distract her with

She is 15wks now and it is hardly ever happening and i can spot it coming instead of being random attacks.

Make sure you pick her up for nice cuddles when she has just gone to sleep and try and repair some of your feelings, hope it eases soon


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I just want to reiterate what others have said in that this IS normal behaviour. The sticky is really really good reading on here.

If the OUCH method doesn't work then i strongly recommend the "time out" method, some dogs get more excited by the high pitched squeeling. Firm (not aggresive) CONSISTENT and PERSISTENT is the only way to get through it.

I honestly thought it would never stop and it is wearing, Oscar was very mouthy especially as you mentioned first thing in the morning where he would spend an hour attacking dressing gowns and ankles but by 5/6 months it had pretty much disappeared and he has very good bite inhibition now which is a good thing :thumbup:.

Remember he will be teething too so a KONG stuffed and frozen will give him a different focus and is very good for giving in the evening. So for example i would do 10 minutes training on a lead (just sit, down, heel at this stage) then give him the frozen kong to work at, once he has got through that a trot round the garden for a wee and then he should settle. Puppies can get over mouthy when they are over tired or over stimulated so sometimes just putting him somewhere quiet might allow him to go to sleep.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I was scared of my puppy when I first got him and he was just nipping. I tried all the suggestions and found time out worked best. He stopped after I did it twice. 

He sometimes likes to mouth and telling him to sit and distracting him with a toy works now. 

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

oooh, the nightmare phase of puppyhood!

I hope reading some of the posts above will have set your mind at ease that this behaviour is not that unusual.

I found that saying 'OUCH' and putting him somewhere to calm down, or ignoring him (even if it meant standing still for what seemed ages) really helped, and eventually he did get the idea.

Also not getting him over excited with other games as I found once Bobby became manic then he got out of control and would launch himself at me.

Keep it up and try not to get disheartened, it does pass


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

Dear All, 

Thank you so much for you help and advice yesterday and today - I am really pleased to report that he has been alot better today. 

I have embarked on a very determined positive reinforcement training schedule and it already seems to be paying off! He has been really responsive today to praise and treats, and by the end of today has been not jumping up simply by me raising my hand in a calm and 'stop' action?! 

I really appreciate all your comments and help- today has been so much better for it, and realising that i am not entirely alone and that, maybe, just maybe i do not actually have the devil in puppy format, just a very excitable labrador!

I know it will be three steps forward, two steps back but today has been progress and therefore i feel happier! 

Regards, 
B


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

thats terrific news B! 
well done you for hanging in there. so many puppies end up in rescue because their owners just cant fathom how to get through this stage! its tough....we all know it..... but once the communication between the two of you is set in stone and puppy learns that No means No things will get much better and you will be well on your way to a long and happy life together. 
:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

:scared:


Beebuks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you so much for you help and advice yesterday and today - I am really pleased to report that he has been alot better today.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Well Done, hang on in there


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Fantastic -- keep up the good work!

One thought in response to this:


> not getting him over excited


From everything I've read, it seems like my pup was pretty easy in comparison. But even my little angel would forget and nip if he got very excited during play. At first I blamed him -- then I posted to this board and was advised to keep the play:self-control ratio to 1:2 -- I.e. 30 seconds of play, 60 seconds of doing something showing self control (sitting, lying down, etc). After adopting that, there was no more problem with nipping.

Also, on the few occasions he went for my ankles, some bitter apply spray on my trousers put a quick stop to that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I will add to the congratulations! Sometimes people ask for advice and then ignore it; you are obviously not one of the them. Just remember in future, whatever it is, never let the puppy or full grown dog, know that you are concerned, or fearful. They always know!


----------



## Bella2604 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi there I am glad that I am not the only one who feels like this my 13week old German Shepherd has been nipping me so bad that I feel I do not want to play with her she has been good with everything else but the biting is wearing me down and the marks on my arm look awful.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bella, read through these posts and take heed. A positive attitude goes a very long way, and the puppy will improve.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all, after a bit of advice and as i have been reading this thread daily thought i would ask, has anybody had any problems with feeding their puppy pedigree puppy? reason i ask is that smudge has just finished off her purina pro plan and we thought we would try her on the pedigree and the last two days she has gone bonkers..the annoying thing is she was doing so well, i had actually started to enjoy her company, the biting was kept to a minimum and she was being really affectionate, i realise that there will be days that has stubborn spells and is being naughty but cant understand the complete change in her in a couple of days!
Can anyone recommend a good food or do you think this is just coincidence? We also had a bag of vet science plan given to us by the vet, anybody recommend this food?
Sorry if this is a bit garbled, i am bit wound up from a demented puppy this morning 

Thanks all
Lauren


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

glad to hear things are improving, having a puppy is so much more difficult than i would have thought, emotionally it is a real trial which i totally didnt expect!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

smudge.rimmer, why did you change her food at all if she was happy with it? I was advised by my dogs' breeder never to give them pedigree as it is too high in something. Obviously it is not doing your dog any good and if her old food was ok, I would change her back on to that. Hills Science Plan made my retriever extremely ill so I will never touch the stuff again.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Smudge.rimmer I would not change her food if there was no problems with it. Even if you do want to change I was always advised to do changes very gradually. What were your reasons for changing?


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

hi, we only changed cos we had finished the purina and had been given a big baf of pedigree puppy so thought we would try it...but we are back on the purina and have a happier and def less hyper smudge..although she thinks it is hilarious to take the tv remote and run off!
thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

smudge.rimmer said:


> hi, we only changed cos we had finished the purina and had been given a big baf of pedigree puppy so thought we would try it...but we are back on the purina and have a happier and def less hyper smudge..although she thinks it is hilarious to take the tv remote and run off!
> thanks for the advice!


I am pleased everything is back to normal.:thumbup:

My lab likes doing a lap on honour around the house with my reading glasses! He thinks it's a great joke!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Dot said:


> I am pleased everything is back to normal.:thumbup:
> 
> My lab likes doing a lap on honour around the house with my reading glasses! He thinks it's a great joke!!


Haha, my lab has a thing for glasses.
He broke my mum's reading glasses as well as 3 pairs of designer sunglasses (luckily they were on offer when we bought them, so relatively cheap) we have to make sure we've moved them somewhere high up, though he sometimes still manages to get them.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

smudge.rimmer said:


> hi, we only changed cos we had finished the purina and had been given a big baf of pedigree puppy so thought we would try it...but we are back on the purina and have a happier and def less hyper smudge..although she thinks it is hilarious to take the tv remote and run off!
> thanks for the advice!


I fed my pup pedigree for 3 days (as the breeder had him on it) but i put him onto royal canin as he had the trots and was so hungry on the pedigree, he was much more satisfied and solid on the royal canin.

Whenever your pup steals anything just a little advice, don't chase him to get it back, have a tub of treats and shake the treats and 'trade' a treat for the item! If you chase them once for an item they will become thieves as it starts a game!!!  I have seen so many people at parks etc. chasing their dog to get something off of them, we always have treats in our pocket and we call them and say thank you and they bring us the item and we give them a treat, it really helps if they get hold of something dangerous to them or of high value to you!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie chewed his way through 7 sky plus remotes when he was a puppy. Sounds all normal and healthy to me!


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

7 sky remotes..haha the other half has hidden them all now..yep we are doing good, she is happy and naughty and making a little bit more progress everyday, 
thanks everyone!
xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Puppies are so naughty - I can barely remember what naughtiness Merlin got up to, as he is such an angel now.

I remember him going up the fire escape once to my neighbour's flat, where one of his cats had left a dead 'gift' outside the back door. Merlin thought it was breakfast, of course. I ended up chasing him round & round the garden while he was frantically gobbling it down and when I caught him it was just in time to see a sad little pair of rodent hind feet disappearing down his throat!

One night I woke up to hear a strange hissing noise from the hall... I'd always wondered what happens when you puncture and aerosol spray can, and so it seems, had Merlin - at least it was a can of Oust and all the liquid inside that was squirting at high pressure over the carpet and walls made the place smell nice for a long time.

When he was 6 months old I took him to visit my elderly mum for the first time.... what a disasiter! He pulled a tray of 18 eggs off the kitchen counter; he ate my mum's reading glasses; and also chewed up a bottle of her antibiotic eye-drops (she was recovering from a cataract operation). Poor mum just wasn't used to puppies - the last pup we had in our family was way back in 1984!

But he now so well-behaved at Mum's and here too, and his 'Granny' loves him to bits.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

haha thats hilarious.. merlin sounds brilliant...i cant help it, smudge is naughty and it makes me laugh...at the moment she has a thing about licking my partners ears and nose and eyes and just generally cleaning his head...very amusing to watch, not so for him haha!
xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My Joshua still comes after my ears. He always has, but the trouble is I suffer as my ears get sore. He also likes to sit in between the two front seats in the car and lick my ears as I drive. Good thing we never go far!


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

HI all again, any advice on my bonkers pup 
She is really coming along nicely, but some days it seems she just wakes up in a mood of i'm not gonna listen, im gonna bite, which she does know she isn't allowed to do, i'm gonna run all over the sofa and generally ignore everything they tell me or ask me to do...
It is like someone has flicked a little switch in her head and she goes into overdrive, she can't and wont sit still or lie down and chew her things nicely, which is normally our time together in the morning, which she likes cos she gets to sit with me on the floor and have her fuss.
Is this just normal and some days she will be hyper or is there something we can do to prevent these days? 
We have already been out twice today vos she is so hyper and i have just had to put her into her crate to calm her down.

She is 13 weeks old oh and a (working) cocker spaniel and starts puppy class on sat..
any advice or tips much appreciated?

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Stick with it - she's only 13 weeks.

You wouldn't expect a baby or even a child to behave like a grown adult, and it's the same with puppies. They take time to learn and mature. 

Puppies are hard work and although she will mature over time, little by little, the first year is hard work.

Look at it this way, not only do they have to mature from being babies to being adults but they are not human, they are dogs, so they have to learn a completely alien set of rules and behaviours.

Good luck and don't give up - be consistent and it will all come together.


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

smudge.rimmer said:


> HI all again, any advice on my bonkers pup
> She is really coming along nicely, but some days it seems she just wakes up in a mood of i'm not gonna listen, im gonna bite, which she does know she isn't allowed to do, i'm gonna run all over the sofa and generally ignore everything they tell me or ask me to do...
> It is like someone has flicked a little switch in her head and she goes into overdrive, she can't and wont sit still or lie down and chew her things nicely, which is normally our time together in the morning, which she likes cos she gets to sit with me on the floor and have her fuss.
> Is this just normal and some days she will be hyper or is there something we can do to prevent these days?
> ...


I too have crazy cocker spaniel. He is 17 weeks and has total mad moments. Its all normal puppy behaviour but sometimes his hyper spurts get a bit too much and no matter how much I take him out to run it off, he still has them. Try using the time out. I do, when he starts diving and play fighting my elderly cavalier King charles spaniel. I put him in the hall and shut the stair gate that divides the hall and the lounge. He can still see us but can't come in until he calms down. i then open the stair gate, make him sit and stay then ask him to calmly give me his paw, then he comes in when I say ok. It does the trick for a little while anyway. Good luck. xxx

On another of your questions, try Symply puppy turkey and rice food. My cocker loves it


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi thanks for that, good to know we aren't on our own with the little tinkers...the time out does seem to work, she seems to get the message that fun stops and she doesnt get attention but just wanted to ask for any advice when out walking? a lot of the time she is great and is learning really well but when she flips out on the walk it is really hard, cos she is biting our legs hard and won't walk for a good few minutes, any tips on dealing with her cos she cant have a time out on a walk??
thanks everyone


----------



## Milanist (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately i know how you feel, however dont give up. 
He knows it whenever you are afraid of him, even when you are wieri so he just snatches the opportunity to overpower you.

Be firm, i know it might hurt, but trust me its better now that when he grows up. 

I would also recomment alot of exercise, tier him out, play with him, be assertive but be kind. 

You must show him who is boss, but show him love..

I hope it all goes well....


PS - Bitter Apple....didnt really help with me...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smudge.rimmer said:


> Hi thanks for that, good to know we aren't on our own with the little tinkers...the time out does seem to work, she seems to get the message that fun stops and she doesnt get attention but just wanted to ask for any advice when out walking? a lot of the time she is great and is learning really well but when she flips out on the walk it is really hard, cos she is biting our legs hard and won't walk for a good few minutes, any tips on dealing with her cos she cant have a time out on a walk??
> thanks everyone


Oscar is nearly 2 now and there is still a bit of his walk where he "plays up" bites his lead and is generally a naughty wotsit.

It's usually frustration because he wants to be off but don't rule out over tiredness with you pup as she is still quite young and see if there is a pattern to when she does it (eg beginning middle end of walk, certain point etc)

KONG do a squeaky tennis ball that i have found is a great distraction and when i sense the naughty spell coming i get that out and do a bit of "fetch" with it. Don't expect her to "get it" but it might just give her a vent for that naughtiness. If you aren't using one get a long line and give her a bit more freedom if you are keeping her on her lead.

If all else fails and she will not stop the stand on the lead quite close to her collar (but not so you are hurting or choking her) and stand dead still until she stops, soon as she loses interest in the biting continue calmly on, if she starts again stand on the lead and ignore again (it is just like a "time out" really)

Once she has calmed down ask for some nice behaviour like some sits or something basic you know she can do and rewards her lots 

Welcome to the world of Cockers


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I felt exactly the same way about Ringo...I had loads of cuts and bruises, he didn't seem to do it to my boyfriend ever and he just used to go for my legs and trousers and I couldn't make him stop and if I reached down, I got bitten. I thought he hated me, he ripped all my sleeves and trouser legs, I cried loads and then...he gradually stopped doing it. He occasionally has an episode of lead biting or goes for my trousers - but now he stops when he's asked. He's only 4 and a bit months old though so I think he might grow out of that too.

Can't really offer you any advice, except that whilst it doesn't feel it, I think it probably is normal - and it will get better.
Naomi x


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry if somebody has suggested this but have you tried shrieking very loudly when he bites you? It worked on mine when he was young he doesn't bite at all. Wouldn't work on all pups of course but someone told me that's what his litter mates would do if he hurt one.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks everone, lots of ideas, having said all that we just had a lovely day and she was so beautifully behaved!! one day at a time eh and hopefully puppy class will help tomorrow!

thanks everyone, the support really helps!
lauren xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smudge.rimmer said:


> thanks everone, lots of ideas, having said all that we just had a lovely day and she was so beautifully behaved!! one day at a time eh and hopefully puppy class will help tomorrow!
> 
> thanks everyone, the support really helps!
> lauren xx


Puppyhood is hard work as is the "teenage" stage but getting through it and out the other side is a great reward xx


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

quick update,puppy class was hilarious...she wasnt the worst behaved and she thoroughly enjoyed it!! plus she has been off the lead lots in the field and she comes back everytime so far....so nice to see!!thanks for all your tips, will keep you all updated!!
xx


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

haha having had a lovely well behaved weekend, smudge was not happy this morning cos my other half had to walk her and she didnt get as long, hence she was grouchy and full of teethy play when i came along, time out always seem to be the best way but any tips for actuslly getting myself or her out of the room, cos she is very very fast, and she knows what she is doing is wrong so she will bite me,(never hard enough to actually damage) and then run off very fast in circles, then back at me etc, i want to get myslef out of the room but she is attatched to my leg and it hurts!!or i go to grab her to out her in her cage for a proper time out and she legs it, whilst coming back to bite? when she has chance to wear herself out and strecth her legs properly she is fine but i was stuck this morning and it took me about twenty bites on my legs, clothes ruined before i could grab her!
any advice???


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all for this thread ... I thought I was the only one who had the puppy from hell!!!

My little lab is only 8 weeks old, we have had him for 1 week and 2 days and he has already had me in tears and today I yelled at him as he just would not listen to me when I tried to stop him biting my curtains ... he just does not get the word no and bites me and my clothes the more I say no the more he seems to continue with his behaviour (he is just awful in the garden and constantly goes to places where he knows he should not be, picks up a bit of bark and tears round the garden whilst I try to get the bark off him - as I am not sure if the bark will hurt him as he already has a runny bum which we are currently working on) ... 

I feel ashamed of myself for losing my temper with him 

I am going to try the timeout approach going forward as no just isnt cutting it.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

SPUDSMUM said:


> Thank you all for this thread ... I thought I was the only one who had the puppy from hell!!!
> 
> My little lab is only 8 weeks old, we have had him for 1 week and 2 days and he has already had me in tears and today I yelled at him as he just would not listen to me when I tried to stop him biting my curtains ... he just does not get the word no and bites me and my clothes the more I say no the more he seems to continue with his behaviour (he is just awful in the garden and constantly goes to places where he knows he should not be, picks up a bit of bark and tears round the garden whilst I try to get the bark off him - as I am not sure if the bark will hurt him as he already has a runny bum which we are currently working on) ...
> 
> ...


sounds just like willow. she was so bad i took ther to a behaviourist. i made that decision when she was so vicious with me in bed i was sobbing like a child & cowering from her. clicker training is what im now using with her & i must say she is actually improving. have you tried it with yours?


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

SPUDSMUM said:


> he is just awful in the garden and constantly goes to places where he knows he should not be, picks up a bit of bark and tears round the garden whilst I try to get the bark off him - as I am not sure if the bark will hurt him as he already has a runny bum which we are currently working on.


My dog used to constantly pick up things and run round the garden with them (cushions, clothing, books, telephones, remotes, washing from the line, etc.etc.) - anything to start a game of chase, which I think is how he saw it - and he really enjoyed it when I chased him - oh boy, he thought it was fun! He has now stopped doing this (or will stop in his tracks now when I tell him) but it took a LONG time - at least a year. It gradually wore off. I had to pick and choose what was worth chasing him for, as chasing him just made it more fun for him ('reinforced his behaviour' as the theorists would say). Not chasing him was the best way to solve it, if what he was holding wasn't too dangerous to his health.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

or swap- get him to exchange what he has robbed from you (!) with a chew treat or toy of his as it istracts him os he will drop it to pick up 'his' something. unless like my willow he manages to stuff both in hsi mouth at the smae time!


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Merry Dogs said:


> My dog used to constantly pick up things and run round the garden with them (cushions, clothing, books, telephones, remotes, washing from the line, etc.etc.) - anything to start a game of chase, which I think is how he saw it - and he really enjoyed it when I chased him - oh boy, he thought it was fun! He has now stopped doing this (or will stop in his tracks now when I tell him) but it took a LONG time - at least a year. It gradually wore off. I had to pick and choose what was worth chasing him for, as chasing him just made it more fun for him ('reinforced his behaviour' as the theorists would say). Not chasing him was the best way to solve it, if what he was holding wasn't too dangerous to his health.


Oh God that sounds like Bobby but without the 'stop' bit! He has realised he can move a damn sight quicker than I can and takes full advantage of it


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

smudge.rimmer said:


> haha having had a lovely well behaved weekend, smudge was not happy this morning cos my other half had to walk her and she didnt get as long, hence she was grouchy and full of teethy play when i came along, time out always seem to be the best way but any tips for actuslly getting myself or her out of the room, cos she is very very fast, and she knows what she is doing is wrong so she will bite me,(never hard enough to actually damage) and then run off very fast in circles, then back at me etc, i want to get myslef out of the room but she is attatched to my leg and it hurts!!or i go to grab her to out her in her cage for a proper time out and she legs it, whilst coming back to bite? when she has chance to wear herself out and strecth her legs properly she is fine but i was stuck this morning and it took me about twenty bites on my legs, clothes ruined before i could grab her!
> any advice???


I am so glad to read this post because this is EXACTLY what Bobby does - not all the time but he gets these moods on him where he seems to go berserk, run round at full pelt and then hurl himself at me to nip, then legs it before I can grab him.

I will wait for answers to this problem with interest!


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

A few ideas:

Accept that all your clothes will end up with holes and tears in, so don't wear your best stuff or you will feel cross about that as well as the biting. 

Wear thick clothing (jeans, fleeces etc.) and stay still if you can't get out of the room - try to ignore it when she does it. Don't try to grab her.

Try to stay one step ahead of her as much as you can...I know that is not very often possible! - things like, try to work out what sets her off and avoid the situations as much as possible.

Have a small high-pitched squeaky toy handy in your pocket and try to distract her with that when she starts, refocusing onto a game. I used to have a little frog toy that was too small for my dog to play with but used it for attention, then played with something else - maybe a rope tug would be a good idea?

She will grow out of it, it is more a case of finding a way to live with it while she does.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Most puppies will run off with things so you will chase them. Ferdie was a nightmare for it, especially if I had a friend in. He would take the DVDs off the shelf and stand there looking at me, then run off with them. The worst was he used to take my cigarettes out of my handbag and chew them up. He stopped a lot of that when we got Joshua, but he will still pinch the golfers' golf balls off their tees and run off if I don't watch him!


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

hi, thanks everyone, some good ideas, we have some small squeeky tennis balls so will try that in the pocket, must admit in the last week she has come on leaps and bounds, she seems like she is listening to us and the biting is much more under control!!
she seems a lot more playful now, think the needle teeth are starting to loosen!!
she still likes to hurl herself across the room but it's generally less frequent now!!

thanks all, nice to have some different ideas to try
lauren


----------



## felicitycp (Aug 5, 2010)

I have'nt got much advice other than stick with it. When I had my first pups, Digby and Toby Rotti pups. I can remember sitting in the garden and almost crying because they used to go berserk and attack me, it was almost like a little tag team. But they are now 3 and half and 2 of the nicest dogs ever, not a nasty bone in there bodies, maybe a little too soft


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

ooh teething has set in....she is gappy but oh it is making her really nadgy..i cant wait for it to stop..but we had a weekend at her grandma and grandads and she was so well behaved and they were so impressed i was very proud!!!
How long does teething last?? i cant keep up with the leggings being ripped!!good job they are only cheap!!
xx


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

what age does adolescence normally kick in? also is it normal to go 5 steps forward and think everything is great then have the naughtiest fearless puppy ever? she has done so well and now gone nuts, im not exaggerating, she is attacking my legs again which had really slowed down, she has now added in a growl and nothing will deter her! i have no more noises to try, eveything fuels her, i am trying to wait it out and ignore her but it really hurts and i am feeling very frustrated again! It is from the minute she gets up to the minute she goes to bed...she can never ever relax, i have to put her in her crate for her to stop!
the worst thing is i have no idea what triggers it...she has just done it on a walk and when she had enough of attacking my legs she pelted off across the field and ignored me..she normally comes instantly cos she hates being too far from me!
is this normal? any ideas?thanks muchly.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smudge.rimmer said:


> what age does adolescence normally kick in? also is it normal to go 5 steps forward and think everything is great then have the naughtiest fearless puppy ever? she has done so well and now gone nuts, im not exaggerating, she is attacking my legs again which had really slowed down, she has now added in a growl and nothing will deter her! i have no more noises to try, eveything fuels her, i am trying to wait it out and ignore her but it really hurts and i am feeling very frustrated again! It is from the minute she gets up to the minute she goes to bed...she can never ever relax, i have to put her in her crate for her to stop!
> the worst thing is i have no idea what triggers it...she has just done it on a walk and when she had enough of attacking my legs she pelted off across the field and ignored me..she normally comes instantly cos she hates being too far from me!
> is this normal? any ideas?thanks muchly.


This is still normal but hugely frustrating, have you tried timing her out instead of all the noises business?

I found the noises just excited Oscar more. If the puppy is really hyper then just time her out in a calm place for a few minutes then try again. Also replacement might help, try smearing a kong with some peanut butter or philli cheese and giving that as a distraction. You can make this last longer by adding some dry kibble and freezing it all, try and give this BEFORE the behaviour escalates, if she starts then say "OOooooo look what i have here and get the frozen kong" (buy 2 so you always have one frozen) then ignore her.

You might find it easier if you place a short very light house line on the puppy so you can just "lead" them to the time out area rather than trying to physically get hold of the pup or you leave the room yourself. I would use a "No" or "Uh UH" command as i was timing out. When you release the puppy after a few minutes give no attention, if the pup is still hyper do it again. Once you can release without the gnashing then wait a few minutes and approach the pup, do some basic commands,a few sits, downs that sort of thing giving lots of praise. Also remember to praise any "good calm" behaviour so that you are reinforcing it. If your puppy is calm them just very calmly offer a really good titbit like ham or cheese, no fuss no attention just "good girl calm" and walk away.

Hope this helps.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks for that, will try that with the kong, never thought of freezing it!!good job i finally have a freezer arriving anytime now!
funnily enough i have been doing time outs all bloody afternoon it feels like...it took four repetitively before she packed in biting me...only lasted about twenty moins tho and she was back...your right about the noises, they just egg her on, but i find once she has decided she is going to do something literally there is no stopping her..
will try the house line perhaps this will help cos by the time i have got her and out her in there im sure it has wound her up even more than before! i just feel lost at the moment, she was doing so well!
thanks for your advice x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

smudge.rimmer said:


> thanks for that, will try that with the kong, never thought of freezing it!!good job i finally have a freezer arriving anytime now!
> funnily enough i have been doing time outs all bloody afternoon it feels like...it took four repetitively before she packed in biting me...only lasted about twenty moins tho and she was back...your right about the noises, they just egg her on, but i find once she has decided she is going to do something literally there is no stopping her..
> will try the house line perhaps this will help cos by the time i have got her and out her in there im sure it has wound her up even more than before! i just feel lost at the moment, she was doing so well!
> thanks for your advice x


Chin up, you will get through it, keep plodding on  What breed is she ??


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Smudge... My Ted is now 17 weeks... he has started doing this to me at times. Earlier this afternoon he bit my chin, he's tried to "box" me and scratched my face and i get barked at. I give him his time out, he sulks then comes and apologises in his own doggy way.

I have made it so clear i'm not afraid of him. I will take the bites and scratches and keep on with the time outs because he knows he's done wrong once he's put in a time out. 

It's horrible, it does hurt but you have to make it perfectly clear that you aren't afraid of her. Don't let her see that she's hurting you. Just be consistent with the discipline side and ride the storm... i'm riding it with you so if you ever feel like having a sob... just drop me a PM and we can compare nibble marks together! :eek6:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Smudge... My Ted is now 17 weeks... he has started doing this to me at times. Earlier this afternoon he bit my chin, he's tried to "box" me and scratched my face and i get barked at. I give him his time out, he sulks then comes and apologises in his own doggy way.
> 
> I have made it so clear i'm not afraid of him. I will take the bites and scratches and keep on with the time outs because he knows he's done wrong once he's put in a time out.
> 
> It's horrible, it does hurt but you have to make it perfectly clear that you aren't afraid of her. Don't let her see that she's hurting you. Just be consistent with the discipline side and ride the storm... i'm riding it with you so if you ever feel like having a sob... just drop me a PM and we can compare nibble marks together! :eek6:


can i join in too please?!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> can i join in too please?!


Defo!!! I'd appreciate the support over here... such a lovely boy but when he starts... crap on toast


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Puppyhood  I am going to read this thread everytime i get puppy broody just to remind myself how bloody hard it was.

Stick at it guys, it will come good xxx


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Puppyhood  I am going to read this thread everytime i get puppy broody just to remind myself how bloody hard it was.
> 
> Stick at it guys, it will come good xxx


Its rewarding i reckon... you go through 5 days of crap and get one shining day of wonderfulness... that for me always makes it worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Defo!!! I'd appreciate the support over here... such a lovely boy but when he starts... crap on toast


:lol: @ crap on toast! but yep i sooo get how your feeling- willow bites, she was worse before the beahviourist suggested a total exclusion diet. she has bitten my face, legs, arms, hip, bum!!! she was very very bad with my hands, i broke down & sobbed with her. she is better but still getting her to 'usual' puppyhood which is bad enough! i love her dearly but she is lucky to have had me or she might have been given away


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My Willow is 19 weeks tomorrow and he is the same all teeth when he plays with you. He's teething at the moment so I make sure he has plety of bones and toys that he can chew. He also discovered the treat bucket at the weekend and things its funny to try to take the lid off to pinch the chews. With him being a toy breed a lamb bone lasts him for ages.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> Its rewarding i reckon... you go through 5 days of crap and get one shining day of wonderfulness... that for me always makes it worth it :thumbup:


I remember it all too well. Then suddenly you get 2 good days and 3 bad and then 3 good days then slowly but surely you get to the point where you have the odd crappy day but things even out, then the teenage phase kicks in and you have a whole new load of stuff to manage :lol:

Think i am through the worse of it all now and Oscars about 20 months but he still gives me the odd day where i threaten him with the local re homing centre 

All dogs are different but generally they are over the worst of the nipping by about 6 months i think, once they start approaching adolescence if the mouthing/nipping isn't significantly reduced you would probably want to start thinking about some professional advice


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks everyone, just having a whige about it helps, then i read through other threads and realise that she is just being a little tinker, she is just so bloody clever and is always one step ahead of us!however my oh got her a football yesterday cos she loved someone elses the other day and we booted it round the field and she loved it..hence a nicer puppy last night!!
one day at a time is the key...but the carrots are in the new freezer ready and the kong will be joining them..so she has now got her own freeze drawer as well, haha but if it helps with teething so be it...all her front teeth are now gone..just need the big nasty canines to go!!

Thanks all, will keep you updated, support is much appreciated!
xx


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

oh no smud is poorly sick , upset tummy me thinks...she is not a happy puppy..she is all listless and wants to sit with her moma, and she isnt btiing me so i know she isnt happy...might be why she has been so weirdly behaved last couple of days! off to the vets later...


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

smudge.rimmer said:


> oh no smud is poorly sick , upset tummy me thinks...she is not a happy puppy..she is all listless and wants to sit with her moma, and she isnt btiing me so i know she isnt happy...might be why she has been so weirdly behaved last couple of days! off to the vets later...


my pupster was poorl at the worst of her problems which is likely why she was as bad as she was- she had badly damaged her tooth which leadto swollen glands on her neck. aftersome metacam & tablets shedid get a bit bette.r hope it helps xcxx


----------



## ckp016c (Aug 21, 2010)

OH man, I had the same problem, still do but it's much much better now. To my dog, everything is a game. That is one game I had to nip in the bud. I think a part of it is the "puppy stage." At the same time they are learning limits, what's allowed and what's not. I had to literally stop what I was doing and get his attention and tell him NO!! I also would give him a tap on the nose at times, but that was just more playing to him. It literally took me grasping him and making him look at me, and sternly telling him NO. It took hard work, but we are getting there. 

I was just as distraught as you, thinking "what have I done?" More than once I caught myself saying, "This dog has to go." I refused to give up, I loved the pup, couldn't vision my life without him. He's now 8 mths old, so, we're still learning!


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

it is hard isn't it..they are so trying but i would never give up...i love my pooch more than anything...but she is full of beans again so the vet wasn't necessary! bless her!i'll keep you updated!!
xx


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

well pleased to read that i am not alone in sheer frustration and irritation at my pup wanting an intense made bout of biting etc of me for fun.

now this book perfect puppy thing did say that all pups have a 10 minute madness period...sigh...multiply that by 1000 and not just once a day and you get the real picture...sigh sigh...i used to jump on my high bed to get away from her a few months back...that drove her wild with frustration and rage at me so i got bitten harder as punishment from her no doubt once i got off the bed...sigh sigh...today i got a few more of her snapping jaws in my face because i would not continue to play ball with her...sigh sigh...

i just keep thinking...puppy days will be over one day...sigh sigh...i have tried it all...whacks...shutting myself away from her...turning back on her...my bottom gets bitten then and inner legs...sigh sigh....the whacks have effect for seconds before recovery takes place when i also sooth her by coo coo talk which ends up with her pushing my hands away and shoving a ball in my groin....sigh sigh...

all part of the PLEASURES of GROWING PAINS of some puppies...i never recall such horrible bites from my other dogs i add...sigh...some mothers do have em as they say...some of us get landed with terrors of pups...:thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im so sad. we went together for initial session for puppy class. brambel was with dad & willow was with me. willow was out of control. the whole hour was a comeplete nightmare & they believe its die to bra,ble being there. i have worked so so hard with her clicker etv & looked forweard to tonight so much im so frustrated & disappoinetd :crying:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Apologies as I haven't had chance to read every single post and am posting before I get myself off to bed, I am getting on a bit though. 

Labradors, as with any other dog, mature at different rates. I have two half sisters, Indie was pretty much mature at 18 months, Tau was about three years old before she was what I'd term as mature.

The bitey thing is normal, they do know the difference between someone who knows how to handle a dog, and some one who doesn't, it's down to confidence and experience. As an example, with the puppy class stuff, Tau was second in our class, recalling beautifully through any other pup, the only one to beat *us* was a black working bred Lab whose owner/handler was more experienced. At home, out and about, Tau was never nearly as well behaved, and it took me some time as an owner/handler to catch up. I always found the best training classes train the human more than the dog.

The other thing I would say, is that when they hit teething, they can be out of sorts and all over the place as well.


----------



## sandipants (Aug 10, 2010)

Beebuks said:


> I am worried that he knows i have got fearfull of him, and therefore is playing up to this?


Hi I too am having a nightmare with the biting, while I understand it's completly normal my children are now scared of her. Have now tried a fine water spray, a friend had used this for her puppy and it worked for them. It's day 1, she seems to be getting the message and it takes a little longer for her to return to savaging us. Once she has stopped biting I praise her up lots but this ahs been the only thing that actually makes her let go! Not sure what other people think of this method, she's a bit damp but otherwise happy and I'm hoping to gain some harmony for her and the kids. She's off to puppy classes soon!

Good luck and remember to love and praise when she gets off, when i spray I say OFF firmly then she gets her good girl. Just worried we'll be dependant on a plant sprayer but once my friends dog learnt no biting they didn'thave to use it again x


----------



## m'lady (Aug 23, 2010)

tap her nose with a firm ''no''and sit to calm the dog down.
do this consistantly.
it worked right away for lady x


----------



## ckp016c (Aug 21, 2010)

That might be the trick. If he's doing it for attention, it might be best to ignore him when he acts like that. I feel you, I had the same problem with this beast of mine. It was hard and took time and A LOT OF PATIENCE, lol, but he finally stopped and is doing much better now. Hang in there!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

m'lady said:


> tap her nose with a firm ''no''and sit to calm the dog down.
> do this consistantly.
> it worked right away for lady x


I got slated on another forum for suggesting this! It has always worked for mine as well and I see nothing wrong with it. Doesn't hurt them, they just don't like it. No worse than spraying water in their face, surely. Glad someone agrees with me; I was beginning to feel guilty!


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

whoever suggested holding her mouth with the hand not being bitten and telling her no is a genius....it works consistantly...it doesnt hurt her and she seems to understand instantly....we have a nice tempered puppy again...the biting at legs is now minimal again...so thank you very much , sorry i cant remeber who suggested it!
she is a lot happier, i am happier and we can actually have cuddles without our hands and legs being savaged haha!one day at a time but she def responds to it...
keep you posted, thanks everyone!xx


----------



## m'lady (Aug 23, 2010)

great advice here

the time out thing works for me,and my change in mood has made a huge difference.I have calmed and so has lady.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When we first had Dillon I did wonder what we had got, he would change from angel to a monster in seconds, he would bit, growl snap at us and and look evil, he really frightened us, so we used as we called in the "sin bin" a small area we could fence of where he could not see us, left him there for a few minutes let him back out but but did not fuss him, as soon as we saw any change in him he went back in the "sin bin". he slowly got the message. 

We tried standing up and turning out back on him, but that didn't really work for us.


----------



## ckp016c (Aug 21, 2010)

Great job. There will be days ahead that might be trying still, but you are well on your way!! Hang in there, you can do this!


----------



## m'lady (Aug 23, 2010)

I know how you feel.we came so close to rehoming Lady,then we decided to go for it.
she has come far since she came home a few weeks ago.

gather as much info as you can and find with trial and error what works for you and your pup,there's some great info and help out there.

good luck


----------



## Foxyloxy (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh, sounds like he really loves you, you know, don't give up on him. This is just normal till they get their adult teeth in. Get him something he can chew on to help him. What you should do at this stage though is let him know if he is hurting you by saying 'ouch' in a loud voice. Or say 'no teeth' when he does it. Give him a treat when he takes his mouth away and he will soon learn what 'no teeth' means. This is the way to train this behaviour out of your puppy. Hope this helps.


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks everyone...im ready for these teeth to be gone...she is much happier but i can tell they are hurting her!!but i watched her playing with her friend quest this morning and she melts me!! she is def more responsive to us saying no as well so fingers crossed she is well on her way to the next stage...adolescence haha!!when is the nice dog stage??
will keep you all updated!!
x


----------



## ckp016c (Aug 21, 2010)

Chase is 8 mths old and I wonder the same thing at times. He has progressed so much. Hang in there, it will get better. 

Have you tried giving him ice? I know when Chase was teething I would give him ice to chew on, he loved it and it really seemed to help. I know it helps numb the gums some also.


----------



## m'lady (Aug 23, 2010)

haha mine is at that too.
you are sounding so much better.
I am so glad you are feeling better:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I have been praising and givign treats to lady each time she does something great
and I am firm and consistant if she pushes it which being a stubborn staffy,is quite often hehehe.

have a great day


----------



## ckp016c (Aug 21, 2010)

Making some progress thank goodness, but still a ways to go, lol. Thanks I appreciate your sentiments. 

I'm with you on the treats. Here I was thinking Chase has the corner market on stubborness. Seems he's not the only one! lol I always give him treats while training and working. He is just so easily distracted by his passion, chasing cars. There are days he does good, and others where he acts like he hasn't learned a thing. He's my boy though, wouldn't take anything for him! 

We'll make it. (I hope.) lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_* TEETHING starts around 16 to 18-WO...
Nips + Mouthing by younger-pups are both * normal * pup-behavior. *_* 
U actually want pups to nip + mouth - That's how they learn a soft-mouth, 
by learning what is too rough, and what is tolerable. *

Please Don't: 
* grab or hold the pup's muzzle closed 
* snap or flick a finger at a pup's nose 
* smack or tap the pup's nose 
^ all of those ^ make pups AVOID human-hands, or snap at hands approaching their face or neck - 
U sow a future-disaster for the vet, vet-tech, groomer, the Good-Samaritan who tries to catch Ur escaped dog - 
it is all bad, the pup is made defensive.

* also don't WAG A FINGER in a pup's face - this is teasing and intrusive; 
it's the fastest way i know of to INSTIGATE a bite - a very bad idea! 
pups think this is play, and then when they grab that finger like a tug-toy, 
U KNOW U are gonna get ticked-off... but U triggered the bite.

instead, go to the *Dog Star Daily* website and download the 2 FREE books, 
Before U get Ur Puppy and After... - they contain LOADS of tips for training, 
especially for teaching a soft mouth.

here's the link: 
Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily


----------



## lonedreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been having some similar problems with our 9 week old samoyed pup. (see thread on biting then barking) he also started humping me and not my partner which i was worried about. (but he yesterday humped him too yay!)

I have been reduced to tears a couple of times when i felt that all tika wanted to do was bite me and he must not like me very much........best thing to do if you are feeling down is walk out of the room...(cry if you need to) then take a deep breath count to ten. plaster a smile on your face and force yourself to feel confident and not afraid. you are the one in charge and if he will not play on YOUR terms then leave the room.

everyone i have spoken to has said that this phase will pass and he will stop this behaviour if you deal deal with it in the correct way....I know it doesnt feel like it at the time but try to feel positive and make the most of the times when he is alsleep!!

let us know how you are getting on!

K


----------



## smudge.rimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

hey everyone, we are doing really good...i know some people dont agree with what has been suggested before but it is workign really well, she knowns her limits now and she is much happier for it!!the biting is much better and her recall is brilliant...we are really enjoying her...although i did find her on our bed earlier in heaven at this new comfy area she had found lol!! she just spent a weekend at her grandma and grandads and they said she was really well behaved!!! i am very proud of her! but all the advice and kind words on here make it easier and altho i know we will go forwards and backwards we are very happy right now!!!
xx


----------

